# MASCAR Double Header!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday, April 16th...Robby Whiteed's 6 lane 6'x20' TKO routed track hosting BeachJets and Modifieds. It's been a couple of years since we regularly raced a T-Jet and magnet car race at the same event, but counter problems at the last race in February mean't the only fair recourse is to re-run the BeachJet race. 
So the upshot is our slowest class, BeachJet, and our fastest class, Modified, are on the schedule. Modifieds are 3 ohm arms and polymer traction magnets. Here's a chance to enjoy some high speed HO slot car action on one of the finest tracks in the country.
2-12-11 race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/2-12-11.html

Track pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

We had a really long day on Saturday, with T-Jets being first up...with a re-run of February 12th race, which suffered PC timing problems. This led to a C n' B race, but unfamiliarity with the scoring caused some issues. So the bottom line for club peace and harmony, the race was rerun. Steve Jones was back from NJ for this race, and borrowed a RJ-Jet rocket from Dan Mueller which led to the top qualifying spot. In the round robin, Dan Mueller won by sections over track owner, Robby Whiteed. This pattern would continue during the rest of the day. The 6 man A Main had Tom Bowman edging Steve by a lap, with Dan taking Robby by two sections. 
The second race was our ballistic modified class, and some of these racers spent more time on the floor than they did on the track! NC's own Joey Cassiba took the pole with his ThunderCat, followed by Ronnie Jamerson's Storm and Steve's G3. The 2.5 minute round robin saw Steve Jones put down a serious run, Joey was back 15 laps and Ronnie back another 3. This lead to the A Main, which had Steve put the field away with a near 100 lap lane average, chased by Ronnie. Joey had car problems and MASCAR points leader, Jeff Crabtree, came up to take third from the B Main. Tom got 4th, Robby finished 5th by 15 sections over Dan. While all this was going on, everyone's cell phones were ringing non-stop as the stormy weather affecting the South, arrived and the Gloucester area had a tornado touch down. Our two part race report is here, with full pix and race data: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/4-16-11intro.html

May 7th is the next round is #12 at Mark Smith's Port Haywood, VA racing complex for the BeachJet class.
Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/mark.html


----------

